# CEM - jetzt wird es bunt



## Matze001 (4 März 2021)

Moin,

bin grad zufällig im Youtube drüber gestoßen.

Was sagt ihr dazu?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FaR9rVXUkJo

Wir brauchen also noch größere Bildschirme, und sie müssen auch noch drehbar werden, damit man die Effects auch lesen kann (die schon nach 12 Zeichen abgeschnitten werden...)
Das Beispiel ist ja ganz nett... aber es wird wenn es größer wird sicher genauso unübersichtlich wie KOP/FUP-Monster... 

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## ducati (5 März 2021)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Das Beispiel ist ja ganz nett... aber es wird wenn es größer wird sicher genauso unübersichtlich wie KOP/FUP-Monster...



Nee, wir bauen doch nur Anlagen mit 2-3 Ein- und Ausgängen.

Wie ich schonmal geschrieben hab, das ist alles nicht neu... Gabs alles schon unter Step7/PCS7.

Lustig wirds, wenn das jemand benutzt und Du dann nach 10 Jahren mal was ändern willst und nichtmal raffst, welches Tool Dir denn nun schon wieder fehlt...

Geht eigentlich nur mit fest vor Ort installierten Engineeringstationen. Aber wen interessiert das schon 

Gruß


----------



## ducati (5 März 2021)

https://www.sps-forum.de/stammtisch/101963-sps-messe-2.html?highlight=Cem


----------



## Semo (8 März 2021)

Für einzelne Matrix Anwendungen (Ziel Matrix, o.ä.) Könnte ja tatsächlich nen Mehrwert da sein.
In der Realität, hatte ich dann wiederum nur ein Projekt in 13 Jahren, wo sich das gelohnt hätte, weil ne komplexe Zielmatrix von nem MFR in die SPS verlagert wurde...

Naja so lange das Vorhandensein, dieser neuen Sprache keinen negativen Einfluss auf Andere hat, soll es mir Recht sein 

Gruß


----------



## ducati (8 März 2021)

Semo schrieb:


> Naja so lange das Vorhandensein, dieser neuen Sprache keinen negativen Einfluss auf Andere hat, soll es mir Recht sein
> 
> Gruß



vermutlich kannst Du aber das TIA Projekt nicht öffnen, wenns ein anderer benutzt hat und Du es nicht installiert hast


----------



## acid (10 März 2021)

Dieser ganze Kram incl. CFC kommt wohl eher daher, dass auch das Gebäudeleitsystem (Desigo) in Zukunft auf TIA-Portal basieren soll, hier werden diese Tools schon jetzt eingesetzt. 
Ich kann meine Freude darüber kaum verbergen...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 März 2021)

Also so schlecht finde ich das CEM jetzt aber nicht.


----------



## ducati (10 März 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Also so schlecht finde ich das CEM jetzt aber nicht.



obs schlecht ist wird sich zeigen 

Der Punkt ist halt, es entsteht ein riesieger Wildwuchs an TIA-Versionen, Tools und Programmierstilen vermischt mit Hochsprachenfunktionen, welche vermutlich nach mehreren Jahren niemand mehr überblickt, schon garnicht an ner Fremdanlage...

Gruß


----------



## acid (10 März 2021)

Das Problem ist, dass man mit TIA alles erschlagen will, von der Einzelraumregelung über komplexe Maschinen hin zu KI und wieder zurück zur Gebäudeautomatisierung, das Ganze als riesiger Baukasten mit unzähligen Modulen unter einem Dach. Dazu noch das Versions und Inkompatibilitäts-Chaos... Ich stehe dem ganzen auch kritisch gegenüber 

Die Begeisterung der Gebäudeautomatisierer hät sich auch in Grenzen. Die Prozessautomatisierer die mit PCS7 ein stabiles System haben jagen uns mit unserem TIA sowieso gaaanz weit weg.


----------



## JSEngineering (10 März 2021)

acid schrieb:


> Die Prozessautomatisierer die mit PCS7 ein stabiles System haben jagen uns mit unserem TIA sowieso gaaanz weit weg.



Das ist eher das eigentliche Problem: Erstmal das Grundgerüst stabil und vernünftig hinbekommen, dann kann man Tools und Plugins ohne Ende hinzufügen. Aber das Fundament muß erstmal stimmen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 März 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Also so schlecht finde ich das CEM jetzt aber nicht.



Also ... als jemand, der bei der SPS in Abläufen denkt, sehe ich darin für mich nicht nur keinen Nutzen - ich wüßte nicht einmal welchen Vorteil es haben sollte ...


----------



## MFreiberger (10 März 2021)

Moin,



Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Also ... als jemand, der bei der SPS in Abläufen denkt, sehe ich darin für mich nicht nur keinen Nutzen - ich wüßte nicht einmal welchen Vorteil es haben sollte ...



*ACK*

Alles, was ich erkennen kann, ist, dass die Verknüpfungen graphisch anders aufbereitet sind. Einen wirklichen Mehrwert sehe ich auch nicht.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## PN/DP (10 März 2021)

Also wenn die Verknüpfungen in der SPS so simpel sind, daß CEM Sinn macht, dann könnte man auch zurückgehen und zum Bruchteil des Preises einer SPS-CPU PAL/GAL-Chips einsetzen 

Harald


----------



## JSEngineering (10 März 2021)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Also ... als jemand, der bei der SPS in Abläufen denkt, sehe ich darin für mich nicht nur keinen Nutzen - ich wüßte nicht einmal welchen Vorteil es haben sollte ...


Es ist halt wie Graph: Für besondere Anwendungsfälle.


----------



## Faceman (10 März 2021)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Gleiche haben damals die Jungs, die die komplette Steuerung einer Anlage mittels Relais und Logik-IC´s verdrahtet/verlötet haben auch gesagt, als
die erste SPS vorgestellt wurde.


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 März 2021)

@Faceman:
Ich weiß nun gerade nicht ob dein Vergleich nun so treffend ist ...
Aber gut : dann bin ich halt rückständig und spiele halt nicht mehr jede "Innovation" mit ... so es denn eine ist. Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass mich dieses CEM an die bei uns im "Laden" stellenweise noch vorhandenen Gosewehr-Steuerungen erinnert - ein Konzept, dass ein Handling und ein bißchen drum-herum steuert und bei dem keiner das Programm wirklich nachvollziehen kann. Diese Steuerungen sind weit über 30 Jahre alt (!!!). Falls es also irgendwie vergleichbar sein sollte so ist das CEM nicht wirklich eine Innovation sondern eher etwas, das sich nie wirklich hat durchsetzen können ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Faceman (10 März 2021)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @Faceman:
> Ich weiß nun gerade nicht ob dein Vergleich nun so treffend ist ...
> Aber gut : dann bin ich halt rückständig und spiele halt nicht mehr jede "Innovation" mit ... so es denn eine ist. Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass mich dieses CEM an die bei uns im "Laden" stellenweise noch vorhandenen Gosewehr-Steuerungen erinnert - ein Konzept, dass ein Handling und ein bißchen drum-herum steuert und bei dem keiner das Programm wirklich nachvollziehen kann. Diese Steuerungen sind weit über 30 Jahre alt (!!!). Falls es also irgendwie vergleichbar sein sollte so ist das CEM nicht wirklich eine Innovation sondern eher etwas, das sich nie wirklich hat durchsetzen können ...
> 
> ...



Zwingt dich Siemens dazu das du das einsetzen musst? Für S7 Classic gab es auch schon exotische Zusatzoptionen wie z.B. D7-SYS ( verwende ich ).
Sollen sich da jetzt auch alle aufregen das es sowas gibt. Ich brauche es und die die es nicht brauchen können es gerne ignorieren.

Oder regen sich da auch welche auf, dass man mit Step7 Simadyn D programmieren kann.

Ihr habt halt eine grundsätzlich negative Meinung zu TIA, egal was da kommt es ist schlecht. Ob ihr die Option jemals benutzt ist egal, es ist schlecht.


----------



## Heinileini (10 März 2021)

Faceman schrieb:


> Das Gleiche haben damals die Jungs, die die komplette Steuerung einer Anlage mittels Relais und Logik-IC´s verdrahtet/verlötet haben auch gesagt, als die erste SPS vorgestellt wurde.


Kommt drauf an, wen Du fragst.
Die Programmierer waren erleichtert, dass sie Programme erstellen/ändern konnten, ohne Relais und Logik-ICs (um-) zu verdrahten und verlöten.
Die Verdrahter und Verlöter haben um die Zukunft ihres ArbeitsPlatzes gebangt.


----------



## Faceman (10 März 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, wen Du fragst.
> Die Programmierer waren erleichtert, dass sie Programme erstellen/ändern konnten, ohne Relais und Logik-ICs (um-) zu verdrahten und verlöten.
> Die Verdrahter und Verlöter haben um die Zukunft ihres ArbeitsPlatzes gebangt.



Ja, kann schon sein. Und jetzt bangen die S5/S7 AWL Programmierer dass sie in der neuen Welt die ja so schlimm ist sich nicht mehr zurecht finden.
Gab ja schon Beiträge hier dass Leute planen zu kündigen wegen TIA. 

Wenn es nach denen geht würde ich jetzt noch am Commodore C64 tippen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (10 März 2021)

Im Grunde ist das schon sinnvoll, da es für prozesstechnische Anlagen üblicherweise eine genau solche Sicherheitsmatrix gibt die auch entsprechenden Behörden vorgelegt werden müssen.
Dann kann man sich sicher sein, dass Programmierung und Dokumentation immer synchron sind, da sich aus dem Programm die Dokumentation automatisch ergibt. Für PCS7 existiert auch ein solches Addon.
Das Problem bei Siemens ist nur bei solchen Zusatztools, dass es entweder total verbuggt, extrem verkompliziert und zudem noch exorbitant teuer ist. Hoher Preis und Bugs hängen aufgrund der kleinen Nutzerschaft indirekt zusammen, denn bei Siemens selber wird nicht mehr getestet.


----------



## Heinileini (10 März 2021)

Faceman schrieb:


> Wenn es nach denen geht würde ich jetzt noch am Commodore C64 tippen.


Mit ZeilenNrn im Programm und GOTOs und mühsam eingegebenen Einrückungen, die wie von Geisterhand wieder sauber entfernt wurden ... 
Es musste ja (SpeicherPlatz) gespart werden, koste es, was es wolle.

Ja, das waren noch Zeiten, als man die seriellen Schnittstellen direkt aus dem Programm ansprechen konnte (COM-Befehl) und die Tastatur direkt abfragen und unmittelbar auf jeden TastenDruck reagieren konnte.


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 März 2021)

Faceman schrieb:


> ... Ihr habt halt eine grundsätzlich negative Meinung zu TIA, egal was da kommt es ist schlecht. Ob ihr die Option jemals benutzt ist egal, es ist schlecht.



Poah ... der war gut ...
Wenn hier der Eine oder Andere die TIA-Geschichte nicht ganz so blauäugig sieht dann liegt es vielleicht daran, dass er damit schon so seine Erfahrungen gemacht hat (weclche auch immer). Vor Allen Dingen aber, wie Thomas es auch so schön schreibt, mit Siemens.
Ich persönlich halte mich NICHT für innovations-resistent - es muss allerdings a.) eine Innovation sein und b.) darf es dann auch gerne vernünftig funktionieren ... na und wenn es dann c.) auch noch verständlich und reproduizierbar zu nutzen geht - das wäre dann schon was ...
Aber wenn du dich bitte erinnerst - ich habe das CEM nicht verteufelt - ich habe nur geschrieben, dass sich MIR der Sinn und die Anwendung nicht erschliesst ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## ducati (11 März 2021)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Ich persönlich halte mich NICHT für innovations-resistent - es muss allerdings a.) eine Innovation sein und b.) darf es dann auch gerne vernünftig funktionieren ...



Dem gibts eigentlich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen 

Symbolische Programmierung, SCL, ProgramAlarm, Graph, CFC, CEM, PDIAG... gibts für Step7 Classic schon seit 20 Jahren und wird von mir auch schon so lange genutzt. Trotzdem nutze ich auch gerne AWL und absolute Adressierung, weils halt bei uns an vielen Stellen Sinn macht.

Und an alle, die sich jetzt freuen, dass CFC fürs TIA kommt, für Step7 Classic gibts das schon ewig, und Siemens hat es 7 Jahre nicht geschafft, es fürs TIA anzubieten!  

Also wo sind jetzt die Innovationen beim TIA-Portal? Ich kann sie beim besten Willen nur schwer entdecken. Und kommt jetzt nicht mit dem besseren SCL Editor 
Demgegenüber hat TIA sehr viele Nachteile: Versionswahnsinn, langsam, Reinitiallisierung von DBs, keine ordentliche hochverfügbare CPU...

Gruß.

PS: wenn man mal in 10 Jahren an ne fremde TIA-Anlage muss, wirds garantiert lustig... m.M.
Unter Step7 classic ist das zwar auch nicht immer einfach, ab m.M. wird das mit TIA problematischer...

Und ja, wenn Autos bald nur noch mit 50km/h über die Landstraße schleichen, dann steig ich um aufs Fahrrad


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 März 2021)

Hallo Ducati,
ich bin auch schon ein paar mal an TIA angeeckt, trotzdem arbeite ich 
gerne damit und mittlerweile lieber als mit der Classic Welt.
Das du damit unzufrieden bist, habe ich jetzt langsam mitbekommen.
Du brauchst es aber nicht in jeden TIA Thread bis zum geht nicht mehr
ausführen. Es gibt auch Anwendungen wo es reicht und funktioniert.
Die wenigsten bauen Chemieanlagen oder Atomkraftwerke, da bleibt 
man dann halt bei S5.


----------



## ducati (11 März 2021)

Naja, ist doch der Stammtisch hier  und ausserdem gehts ja darum, ob CEM jetzt ne Innovation ist oder nicht, und da sag ich halt, es gibts schon unter Step7 Classic und damit fürs TIA keine Innovation.
Und mit dem Thema Innovationsresistens hab ich nicht angefangen 

Grundsätzlich kann ich halt TIA-Lobhudeleien auch nur schwer unkommentiert stehen lassen 

Es geht halt darum, umsomehr Tools wie CEM verwendet werden, umso schwerer wird es über die Jahre mal Änderungen an den Anlagen zu machen. weil man eben das Tool nicht mehr (in der richtigen Version) hat. Das hat jetzt konkret nix mit TIA zu tun sondern betrifft generell alle Systeme. Von daher bin ich schon beim Thema, wenn ich das kritisch hinterfrage und da drauf hinweise...

Klar kann man mit TIA Anlagen bauen und umsomehr man sich dran gewöhnt, umso schwerer wird dann wieder der Umstieg auf Classic, weil man mal an ne altanlage muss


----------



## Faceman (11 März 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Naja, ist doch der Stammtisch hier  und ausserdem gehts ja darum, ob CEM jetzt ne Innovation ist oder nicht, und da sag ich halt, es gibts schon unter Step7 Classic und damit fürs TIA keine Innovation.
> Und mit dem Thema Innovationsresistens hab ich nicht angefangen
> 
> Grundsätzlich kann ich halt TIA-Lobhudeleien auch nur schwer unkommentiert stehen lassen



Ich weiß schon,

weil du ja an Anlagen programmierst die 24/7 laufen, die man nicht stoppen darf und ein Tag Ausfall Millionen kostet.
Du wirst ja nicht müde das immer wieder zu erwähnen.

Ist ja ok. Wir sind halt macher, die Leute die ich immer nur jammern höre gehen mir mittlerweile nur noch auf die Nerven.
Wir sind halt ein verwöhntes Volk


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 März 2021)

meine Güte ducati,
du brauchst es doch nicht einzusetzen und Innovation nimmt jeder Hersteller
in den Mund, wenn er irgendetwas anpreisen möchte, selbst wenn er meint
er hätte das Rad neu erfunden, das ist halt Werbung.
Niemand wird in seiner Werbung schreiben, wir haben mal wieder ein paar
alte Zöpfe aus der Schublade geholt.
TiA ist schon ein Monster das wird noch ein paar Jahre dauern bis wirklich
alle Stürme umschifft sind.
Im Prinzip wollen die bei Siemens die Streuobstwiese an Software die Sie
vorher hatten in einer packen, da spricht erst mal nichts dagegen.


----------



## Captain Future (11 März 2021)

Faceman schrieb:


> Ich weiß schon,
> 
> weil du ja an Anlagen programmierst die 24/7 laufen, die man nicht stoppen darf und ein Tag Ausfall Millionen kostet.
> Du wirst ja nicht müde das immer wieder zu erwähnen.
> ...



Das geht mir auch immer auf die Nüsse...... Haben alle immer Anlagen mit 20 CPUs und 80 Bediengeräten in einem Atomkraftwerk und in der Wirklichkeit sitzen die 
vor einem Rittal AX 760x760x300 mm mit einer S7-1211 und KTP400 aber aus er ersten Generation.....


----------



## vollmi (11 März 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Das geht mir auch immer auf die Nüsse...... Haben alle immer Anlagen mit 20 CPUs und 80 Bediengeräten in einem Atomkraftwerk und in der Wirklichkeit sitzen die
> vor einem Rittal AX 760x760x300 mm mit einer S7-1211 und KTP400 aber aus er ersten Generation.....



Rittal? Wozu denn jenes?


----------



## ADS_0x1 (11 März 2021)

vollmi schrieb:


> Rittal? Wozu denn jenes?



Wird auf jeden Fall dem Titel "Totally integrated Automation" so ziemlich gerecht 8). Wir haben auch schon so etwas (KTP700 und ne 1212C) in einen AUER-Koffer gepackt und werden es - je nach Kundenbedarf - auch wieder tun.

PS: Seit wann ist denn der Smiley-Einfüge-Dialog überarbeitet  ?


----------



## PN/DP (11 März 2021)

ADS_0x1 schrieb:


> PS: Seit wann ist denn der Smiley-Einfüge-Dialog überarbeitet  ?


 So wie der bei mir jetzt aussieht, sah der eigentlich "schon immer" aus. Oder welchen Dialog meinst Du? Benutzt Du einen neuen Browser oder gab es ein Windows- oder Browser-Update?


----------



## vollmi (11 März 2021)

ADS_0x1 schrieb:


> Wir haben auch schon so etwas (KTP700 und ne 1212C) in einen AUER-Koffer gepackt und werden es - je nach Kundenbedarf - auch wieder tun.



Ich hab die 1200er richtig liebgewonnen. Ich mein die 200er hab ich gehasst und die Logo ist n Zeitrelais auf Steroiden. Mit der 1200er gehen so kleine Aufgaben superleicht von der Hand und sie ist wirklich sehr günstig. 

Aber die Grafischen Programmiersprachen kommen mir dafür immer etwas schräg rein, vor allem durch die Siemens Vorführungen. Ich meine, wer im produktiven Betrieb, zieht Datenpunkte regelmässig mit der Maus aus einem DB in sein Programm oder Bausteine in sein Programm?
Erst wenn man das Programm komplett mit der Tastatur bedienen kann, wird man richtig effizient und da wird's nur noch effizienter wenn IntelliSense richtig funktioniert, einem nicht ständig irgendwelche Meldungen die Sicht versperren und der Editor dem Getippsel nicht ne Sekunde hinterherhinkt.


----------



## Captain Future (12 März 2021)

Die 200er habe ich geliebt. War eigentlich eine super Kiste.
Problem hier war nur für viele die eigene Software MicroWin da viele Programmierer doch etwas eingefahren sind und
ein großes Problem haben sich mit „neuen“ Dingen zu beschäftigen oder auch mal über den Zaun zu schauen.

Das merkt man auch beim TIA Portal. Ich bin eigentlich ein alter Sack aber habe nie die Lust oder Experimentierfreudigkeit
verloren. Das ist vielleicht mein Versuch mir etwas jugendliche Unbeschwertheit zu bewahren.

So jetzt reicht es mit dem nostalgischen Geblubber.....

Was macht Vollmi der Pathfinder mit der 1200er in der Box mit der Bezeichnung Signalfinder ??? 
Das SB-Board ist das eine RS485 Schnittstelle oder eine Analogkarte ?


----------



## vollmi (12 März 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Was macht Vollmi der Pathfinder mit der 1200er in der Box mit der Bezeichnung Signalfinder ???
> Das SB-Board ist das eine RS485 Schnittstelle oder eine Analogkarte ?



Das ist n Simples Tool das auf ner RS485 Linie mit mehreren Teilnehmern die das Futuritprokoll sprechen die ID 1 - 254 abfragt. Und jede ID die antwortet in ein Array packt. Somit findet man schnell heraus ob alle vorgegebenen IDs eingestellt wurden. 
ich habe die RS485 Teilnehmer üblicherweise nicht in einer Linie sondern geh im Stern zu jedem Teilnehmer. Ich kann also die Trennklemme auch öffnen und so immer auch nur eine Linie Abfragen und schnell rausfinden was für ein Teilnehmer sich da drauf befindet.
Und zum Schluss kann man ihm Testweise auch ein paar Befehle schicken um zu sehen ob vom Lieferanten die Richtigen Anzeigebilder programmiert wurden.
Könnte man auch alles mit einem Notebook machen. Allerdings kann ich leider keine Hochsprachen programmieren und den Futurittreiber auf der S7/Codesys hab ich halt schon geschrieben, da war es eigentlich nur ne Frage der Zeit bis ich das Teil auch in ne 1200packe so das jeder schnell mit dem Köfferchen schnell zu den Remoteio stationen gehen kann, anklemmen kann, Knöpfche drücken und Liste ausfüllen unterschreiben und dem Lieferanten zur Nachbesserung abgeben kann.

Das Nächste Upgrade, wird vermutlich ein Raspberry mit Codesys in einem Minigehäuse mit Akku für den Job. Das spar ich mir auf wenn mir mal langweilig ist ^^


----------



## Captain Future (12 März 2021)

Interessante Anwendung..... Danke für die Info


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 März 2021)

Hier ein SIEMENS Video zu CEM:

EDIT:
Gerade erst gesehen, der Link wurde im #1 schon gepostet 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUffzeUTNL0


----------

